# I wanna see your horse!



## ilovemyponehh (Jul 25, 2011)

im bored. im REALLY bored. 
Im interested to see your horses, add pictures? <3
Heres my main girls;


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

Ok sure I like your girls very cute! Mine in order are Apache, Sammy and Pepper. Two geldings and a mare (Pepper being the mare)


----------



## ilovemymare (May 19, 2009)

Big Bay - Sophie
Big Chestnut - Maverick
Little Chestnut - Blokie


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

Here's my favorite pair:

Baby Girl, tacked up and ready to ride.











And Rascal, hanging out and looking cool.


----------



## GoneRama (Aug 5, 2011)

Hey, apachewhitesox I see you have an Emirates Park horse 

Ok here's my ponies that I have with me in the Northern Territory of Australia. I have a few others but they're down in south east Australia, no plans to bring them up here at the moment as we can't get a vet out here for 5 months of the year and I just couldn't do it to them. Very hard environment for horses.









Kenoath - 16.1hh 10 year old Thoroughbred Gelding.










And Snorty Pony - 14.1hh 4 year old barely handled project pony I'm leasing. She's station bred (aka tough as nails and a bit feral) out of an Australian Stock Horse mare and by a QH x Arab stallion. She's been ridden a few times but I'm slowly having to restart her in cos there's no way known I'm getting on her while she's still bug eyed and nervy!









in the yards at the station.









Out on the flood plains one arvo for a graze.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

This is Rodeo, he is a 16 month old Paint/TB cross. I got him when he was 10months old, and I couldnt be any happier with the decision I made with purchasing him!!!


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

The buckskin is my Satin, part Arab yearling filly (horses' birthday here is August 1, she was a Dec 2010 foal, so she is officially a yearling now). She should hopefully mature into a lovely eventer/showjumper but if not I might dabble in polo or polocrosse with her, because she is a pushy little thing and if she wants something out of the way she'll shove it with her shoulders so she's sure got the temperament for it.

The bay is Monty, 16yo Anglo Arab gelding. He is an eventer/showjumper/show hack/dressage horse (real English allrounder in other words). Excuse my position. That saddle really didn't do much for it - I don't ride in it any more because it's not the right saddle for either of us.


----------



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

Here are my boys: Cooper (paint gelding) and Aidan (Connemara gelding)


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Hugo - 16.1hh TB gelding

















Billy - weanling hannoverian x tb colt by Fishermans Friend out of an elite classified tb mare


----------



## bellagris (Dec 6, 2010)

This is my girl Sable, she is an all natural 3 yr old Tennessee Walking Horse


----------



## sheezgottarythm (Mar 16, 2011)

I guess I'll post my favorite photos of my Babies  I say favorite photos because I tend to overload the forum with pictures if I don't stick to my favorites xD

My First Horse, First Love, Sweetheart. She is a 9-year old (16 March 2002) Quarter Horse x (Tennessee Walking Horse x Morgan) Mare. Saved her from an old family friend whom was neglecting her(the other horses were well-cared for :/) Saved her June 2004. I was the only one whom could touch her at the time of sale because I was the only one she knew whom was nice to her EVERY time we were in contact. I love her to PIECES, even when she is stubborn xD I trained her and she trained me 

Think she's posing in this? Taken the day after her birthday.









Her and I in 2010






































Ok, Silly story on this one. Candy (Owner of the stable) was loading hay into here. She had hay in the trough off to the side and Candy came around and saw her. She didn't want to startle her so she whispered to her "You're not supposed to be up here." So she turned around and stepped down like it was 2 inches off the ground xD it's 2 feet.











My next horse is our Old Gelding. He turned 20-years old in May this year. He is a Half-Arabian and I wish I knew the secret to his hair growth xD lol

2010




































2011









2009


----------



## sheezgottarythm (Mar 16, 2011)

Then I got Trader, My little handsome Miniature Stallion

2011


















And then I got *Pawnee, My American Bashkir Curly filly. Bought her November 2010. She'll be 2 on August 30th. She is Smokey Black in color

Day she arrived 13 November 2010









In her Winter "Curls" (Didn't get cold enough her in this part of Texas for her to get much)

Day After Christmas 2010









January 2011









May 2011
She accepted all the tack very easily. Thought it would take longer than a day to get her accustomed to the tack xD









July 2011














































Ok, I probably overloaded still, but not near as much as I could have xD lol


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Okay, here goes....all QH's

Hondo (at 20 and at his current age of 29)















Jana 








Lacey 







and her colt, Merit (7 wks in photo)








Buttons 








Pella, my yearling filly & Jana 








Woodstock
















Dynasty


----------



## Artemis (Apr 27, 2010)

Here's my lovely companion. Kaliif - 3.5 year old gelding.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

this is my mare Jubee basically a mutt paint :] believe shes from 10-12


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

GoneRama said:


> Hey, apachewhitesox I see you have an Emirates Park horse


Yeah I have had a lot of people see him lately and make that comment. I looked it up but I didn't know the place was that well known . They always say he must have good breeding. Then I stand there with a dumb look on my face and go well I don't know off the top of my head. My old instructor lost his papers so now you have to look it up on the internet to see. I know there is fair bit of the american horses in there something dancer somewhere lol I don't know. 



MHFoundation Quarters said:


> Okay, here goes....all QH's
> 
> Woodstock
> 
> ...


He is so handsome I wish I could see him in person.


----------



## ilovemyponehh (Jul 25, 2011)

apachewhitesox: awe, Theyre so beautiful, i love Pepper especially


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

thanks everyone loves pepper


----------



## ilovemyponehh (Jul 25, 2011)

brighteyes; theyre Cute


----------



## ilovemyponehh (Jul 25, 2011)

apachewhitesox said:


> thanks everyone loves pepper


Her colour etc is unique, i love it


----------



## ilovemyponehh (Jul 25, 2011)

GoneRama; theyre both good looking horses.  
looks like the northern territory is alot hotter than new south wales! why cnat you get a vet out there?


----------



## ilovemyponehh (Jul 25, 2011)

csimkunas6: hes adorable, i love his face


----------



## ilovemyponehh (Jul 25, 2011)

blue eyed pony; lol, i know the birthday, i live in Australia too  
the filly looks like she'll be a stunner 
Monty's a handsome boy


----------



## ilovemyponehh (Jul 25, 2011)

ilovemymare: wow, they look familiar  that wouldnt happen to be the mare that i washed, or the gelding i rode, or the little miniature steed that bit me like fifty times? aha.


----------



## ilovemyponehh (Jul 25, 2011)

letagrlshwu: Aiden's pretty  i think im in love with Cooper though aha.


----------



## ilovemyponehh (Jul 25, 2011)

kayty: WOW! wish my Hugo's absoloutely stunning! i wish my TB's looked like that, aha. what a cute little weanling


----------



## ilovemyponehh (Jul 25, 2011)

kstinson: shes so beautiful,  and looks really quiet for a 3 yr old


----------



## ilovemyponehh (Jul 25, 2011)

sheezgottarythm: oh wow, what a great bond you must have with sweetheart then. yes, i believe she is posing in the first one aha.  theyre stunning  great photos!


----------



## ilovemyponehh (Jul 25, 2011)

MHFoundation Quarters: aw an, i wish i had a quarter horse, aha. I love Jana!


----------



## ilovemyponehh (Jul 25, 2011)

artemis: Hes stunning  what breed?


----------



## ilovemyponehh (Jul 25, 2011)

barrelracingarabian: what a cute little paint.


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 1, 2011)

This is my sweet rescue boy, he is a 17 year old pure polish arabian.
He's a sweetheart. Please excuse my camera phone's not so greatness.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

apachewhitesox said:


> He is so handsome I wish I could see him in person.


Thank you! I'd love to see Australia....maybe I could sneak him on a cruise ship with me :lol:


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

ilovemyponehh said:


> MHFoundation Quarters: aw an, i wish i had a quarter horse, aha. I love Jana!


Thanks! I could ship you one  Jana is typically the farm favorite, she's a formally trained reiner that also did speed events, hunt seat & jumpers. She's 24 & semi-retired. She takes care of my littlest beginner students & 6 yr old daughter rides small fry walk/trot on her....but she'll still run a 16 second barrel pattern for any adult who can hang with her take off. I love that old girl!


----------



## ilovemyponehh (Jul 25, 2011)

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> Thanks! I could ship you one  Jana is typically the farm favorite, she's a formally trained reiner that also did speed events, hunt seat & jumpers. She's 24 & semi-retired. She takes care of my littlest beginner students & 6 yr old daughter rides small fry walk/trot on her....but she'll still run a 16 second barrel pattern for any adult who can hang with her take off. I love that old girl!


Lol, yes, do that! Im sure my "I only like throughbreds!" type of stepfather will enjoy that  
Aw cute, shes beautiful


----------



## ilovemyponehh (Jul 25, 2011)

spookychick13: Theres something about that horse, hes soooo handsome!


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 1, 2011)

ilovemyponehh said:


> spookychick13: Theres something about that horse, hes soooo handsome!


Thank you!
He really is a great guy.


----------



## Artemis (Apr 27, 2010)

ilovemyponehh said:


> artemis: Hes stunning  what breed?


Thanks. He's the prettiest I have had so far. Others look good but he's specially beautful in my eyes  
He's in sport tipe tori register wich means one of his parents is a tori horse (it woudl be his dam, you can look the breed up in the internet, not a well known) and his father is trakehner. I like that he got his fathers side of thinking. A really quick learner and he never has his head up in the clouds when it comes to work. Will probably be a wonderful competition horse some day.


----------



## vikki92 (Dec 18, 2010)

Everyone Has such Beatiful & handsome horses. 

Here are pictures of my horses. 

This is Thunder. 









Dakota hes the baby of the herd. 









Camanche my rescue mustang.









My girl Gabriella. 









My man Blaze.









And last but not least my girl Dolly.


----------



## KawaiiCharlie (Nov 17, 2010)

heres my new girl, just arrived two days ago!  her name is Chance, shes a 14.2hh thoroughbred x new forest.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Lil Ab, Trakehner stallion










Showing off for the girls.










One of Ab's sons, Lil Brother










Scotty, a 15 hand QH, who was a real handful of trouble!! LOL!










My event mare with another Ab son, ABraxas










Man, I could go on, but I'm gonna stop.....


----------



## Jessskater (Mar 16, 2011)

I have a trio.

This is Africa, my new 18 y/o TB gelding.










My one year old miniature colt, Matty.










And Katie, my 22 y/o TB mare. My First horse.


----------



## DustyDiamond (Mar 18, 2010)

Dos and his buddy Chief 









Dos smelling the camera 









I love this pic of Dos Equis...he's peaking around the tree 









Doing flags with Dos, right before gymkhana









Waiting for his turn to go









Running barrels a few months ago 









An intense moment going around the pole 









Riding Chief right after we got him about a year and a half ago 









Running barrels(gymkhana) on Chief 









Willy!! Unfortunately we don't have him anymore but my aunt bought him from us, so I get to see him every so often 


Okay I think I posted way too many pictures...sorry for the pic overload


----------



## KyAngel11966 (Jul 24, 2011)

Here's pictures of my 7 year old Kentucky Natural Gaited stallion, Mystery Warrior. He's a sweetheart. 



















Here's Mystery's dam, Little Sky Dancer. She's 13 years old and is my baby and my shadow. My son named her the minute he first saw her at 1 hour old. She was going to be his horse so I let him name her. He was 5 at the time and his explanation for the name was that she was little, pretty as the sky and she was dancing . (Trying to stand and walk) LOL! 










Dancer at 1 day old.....


----------



## GoneRama (Aug 5, 2011)

ilovemyponehh said:


> GoneRama; theyre both good looking horses.
> looks like the northern territory is alot hotter than new south wales! why cnat you get a vet out there?


Quite simple really.... I live 280kms from Darwin aka the nearest vet. 

During the wet season (December - April/May) we get flooded in. We have a croc infested tidal river to cross through (no bridge, we drive through water) which, during the wet season, floods. We've also got a heap of wetlands between us and the crossing which go under a few feet of water. We basically become an island. The station did fly a vet out to treat a few horses that got attacked by crocs but that was a chartered flight direct from Katherine so the flight, one way, for a twin engine from Katherine......probably in the vicinity of $2000 on top of the bill for both the vets that came out. 

Make sense?

Oh yes, it does get hot up here but no worst than NSW, it's just more consistently hot as in we regularly get days up around 33 degrees. We're coming into the Build Up which is when we'll get temps of only 30 degrees but the humidity is stupidly high. Nothing gets done with the horses then other than checking on them.


----------



## ilovemyponehh (Jul 25, 2011)

vikki92; theyre all so good looking  i love Dolly and Dakota


----------



## ilovemyponehh (Jul 25, 2011)

kawaiicharlie: how cute, shes gorgeous,


----------



## ilovemyponehh (Jul 25, 2011)

Allison Finch: wow, i love them all so much! aha, especially Lil Brother.


----------



## ilovemyponehh (Jul 25, 2011)

jessskater: what an adorable trio


----------



## ilovemyponehh (Jul 25, 2011)

DustyDiamond; ive already commented on these in your gymkhana thread  again- SO CUTE!


----------



## ilovemyponehh (Jul 25, 2011)

KyAngel; oh wow, i love both of them, theyre both in very good condition. cute story about dancer.


----------



## ilovemyponehh (Jul 25, 2011)

GoneRama said:


> Quite simple really.... I live 280kms from Darwin aka the nearest vet.
> 
> During the wet season (December - April/May) we get flooded in. We have a croc infested tidal river to cross through (no bridge, we drive through water) which, during the wet season, floods. We've also got a heap of wetlands between us and the crossing which go under a few feet of water. We basically become an island. The station did fly a vet out to treat a few horses that got attacked by crocs but that was a chartered flight direct from Katherine so the flight, one way, for a twin engine from Katherine......probably in the vicinity of $2000 on top of the bill for both the vets that came out.
> 
> ...


oh wow, yeah, that makes sense. 

how bad are the crocodiles up there? ive never been. 

i hope your horses stay safe


----------



## GoneRama (Aug 5, 2011)

I wouldn't say crocs are bad up here cos they're not really a pest, there's certainly plenty of them put it that way, pretty much in every water way! They're not the fresh water crocs too (you can swim with them) noooo, they're the really p!$$ed off salt water variety of crocodile. I went through the crossing one day at the turn of the tide, looked out the drivers side door just as a croc surfaced barely a metre away from me :shock: Yeah I probably drove the crossing a bit too fast that day but it's not nice eyeballing a croc through a car door window!

My horse was safe. The horses that got attacked by crocs were the plant horses (ie horses that pretty much anyone on the station gets to ride) so were in a different paddock to what my horse was in. Having said that one of the locals (ie aboriginals) said they saw the biggest croc they'd ever seen in the corner of the paddock my horse was in :?

They trapped the croc, he was the only one in that water hole, measured about 3.5 metres long. I got pics somewhere.


----------



## ilovemyponehh (Jul 25, 2011)

GoneRama said:


> I wouldn't say crocs are bad up here cos they're not really a pest, there's certainly plenty of them put it that way, pretty much in every water way! They're not the fresh water crocs too (you can swim with them) noooo, they're the really p!$$ed off salt water variety of crocodile. I went through the crossing one day at the turn of the tide, looked out the drivers side door just as a croc surfaced barely a metre away from me :shock: Yeah I probably drove the crossing a bit too fast that day but it's not nice eyeballing a croc through a car door window!
> 
> My horse was safe. The horses that got attacked by crocs were the plant horses (ie horses that pretty much anyone on the station gets to ride) so were in a different paddock to what my horse was in. Having said that one of the locals (ie aboriginals) said they saw the biggest croc they'd ever seen in the corner of the paddock my horse was in :?
> 
> They trapped the croc, he was the only one in that water hole, measured about 3.5 metres long. I got pics somewhere.


oh wow, thatd scare the crap out of me just knowing that theres crocodiles around. maybe becaus eim not used to it? but still aha.


----------



## GoneRama (Aug 5, 2011)

ilovemyponeh - you get used to it. We've got 2 sets of croc free water falls to swim at during the wet season so it's not all bad.

Here's our first crossing of the river for the 2011 wet season, we got shoved a bit over the other side by the water but all good fun!


















The main road in is down there somewhere!









and here's the croc that was causing all the trouble!


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

ilovemyponehh said:


> blue eyed pony; lol, i know the birthday, i live in Australia too
> the filly looks like she'll be a stunner
> Monty's a handsome boy


You might but HF is american based, right? So a much higher proportion of not-Aussies  Got to keep the foreigners in the loop.


----------



## vikki92 (Dec 18, 2010)

ilovemyponehh said:


> vikki92; theyre all so good looking  i love Dolly and Dakota


 
Thank you! there my babies, I love tem dearly.


----------



## kaity8 (Nov 3, 2010)

Many pretty girls!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bellagris (Dec 6, 2010)

ilovemyponehh said:


> kstinson: shes so beautiful,  and looks really quiet for a 3 yr old


Thank-you ilovemyponehh! She has her spooks here and there as expected, but she is very honest and never nasty. I was up on her within a week being led around, she has a great mind!


----------



## KyAngel11966 (Jul 24, 2011)

Thanks, Ilovemyponehh for your comment on Dancer and Mystery. Letting my son Kevin name Dancer taught me to never let a 5 year old name a horse again. I was just lucky he didn't name her Fred. LOL!


----------



## DustyDiamond (Mar 18, 2010)

ilovemyponehh said:


> DustyDiamond; ive already commented on these in your gymkhana thread  again- SO CUTE!


I remember that 
Well thank you


----------



## Can He Star (Mar 9, 2011)

Eddie .....
http://www.horseforum.com/members/21939/album/jumping-2784/jumping1-21155.png


----------



## LovePandaPony (Aug 14, 2011)

This is my darling Panda! <333


----------



## Oxer (Jul 9, 2010)

love to see everyone and their horses! absolutely fabulous!!!


----------

